# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Osmanlı Devletinde Lale Devri

## ceyda

Devri, 18.yyın ilk yarısında Osmanlı İmparatorluğunda, Avrupa ile başlayan kültür etkileşiminin gerçekleştiği ve yenileşme hareketlerine girişildiği bir dönemdir. Lale Devri olarak anılmasının sebebi, o dönemde saray ve çevresinde Avrupaya özenilerek sosyal yaşantıda, mimaride ve sanatta değişimlere gidilmesi ve Lalenin yeniliklerin sembolü olarak ön plana çıkmasıdır.

Lale Devrinde yenileşme hareketlerine girişilmesinin temelinde yatan sebepler, 17.yüzyıldan itibaren gücünü fetih siyaseti ve ekonomisinden elde eden imparatorluğun, bilim ve teknik alanında güç kazanan Avrupalı devletlere karşı giriştiği savaşlarda başarılı olamaması ve onunla gelen yenilgilerle, duraklama dönemine girmesiyle başladı. Yenilgiler, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun merkezi yapısını etkilediği gibi, sosyal ve ekonomik yapısını da etkiledi. Bunlara bağlı olarak ülkede isyanlar başladı. Devleti eski gücüne kavuşturmak için başta sultanlar olmak üzere, birçok devlet adamı çare arayışlarına gitti. Bunlardan ilki, 17.yüzyılda tahtta bulunan sultanlardan Genç Osman (1618-1622), IV.Murad (1623-1640) ve Köprülü ailesinden olan vezirlerden geldi. Bu devlet adamlarının çözüm öngördükleri, otoriter bir yönetimle isyan hareketlerini bastırmaktı. Ancak, ülke içinde isyanların bastırılıp otoritenin sağlanması, yeterli çözüm üretememişti, çünkü, imparatorluk sınırları dışından da diğer devletlerin saldırılarına uğruyor ve birçoğuna karşı koyacak gücü de bulamayabiliyordu. İmparatorluğun sınırları da savaş alanı haline geldiğinden buralarda idari, sosyal ve ekonomik düzeni sağlamak güçleşiyordu. Bu çaresizliğe yol açan, imparatorluğun hala, merkeziyetçi yönetim ve kapalı ekonomik sistemi sürdürmesi ve böylece de değişime girmeden varlığını sürdürmeye çalışması idi. Oysa, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun karşısında yer alan Avrupa devletleri, teknik ilerlemenin sağladığı avantajlarla, Osmanlı ordularına karşı başarı elde ediyor ve Osmanlı topraklarını da ele geçiriyordu. İmparatorluğu eski gücüne kavuşturmak için girişilen çabalar, sadece reformcu padişahlar ve dönemin yöneticilerine bağlı olarak disiplinli yürütüldüğü için, onlar öldükten sonra yürütülemedi.

Osmanlı Devletini eski gücüne kavuşturmak için ikinci tedbirler, 18.yyda padişah III.Ahmet ve Sadrazam Damat İbrahim Paşanın, Avrupadan esinlenerek gerçekleştirdiği ıslahat çabalarıyla geldi. Bu çabalar, Lale Devri olarak anılan dönemde gerçekleşmiştir. Yeni bir dünya anlayışına dayanan Lale Devri, Osmanlı İmparatorluğunun, Avusturya ve müttefikleri ile yaptıkları savaşın ardından 26 Ocak 1699′da imzalanan Karlofça Antlaşması sonrası başladı. Bu anlaşma, Osmanlı devletinin ilk toprak kaybına yol açtı. Bu kayıpların yol açtığı zayıflamayı durdurmak ve devlete eski gücünü kazandırmak amacıyla ilk bilinçli batılılaşma çabalarına başlanıldı.

Lale Devrinde yönetimde bulunan padişah III.Ahmet (1703-1730), önceki padişahların aksine, kafir diye dışlanan Avrupa devletlerinde yapılan yenilikleri merak ederek, dış teması başlatmıştı.



Osmanlı sadrazamlarından biri tarafından yabancı bir devletin elçisinin kabulü

Bu konuda ona büyük destek veren, dönemin sadrazamı Damat İbrahim Paşa idi. Paşa, devletin 1718 Pasarofça Antlaşması ile de toprak kaybına uğramasının ardından gelebilecek sonraki kayıpları önlemek, Avrupanın askeri gücünün kaynağını öğrenmek amacıyla, önce Viyanaya(1719), ardından da Parise(1721) bir elçi heyeti gönderdi. Heyetlerin görevi, Avrupada gelişmeleri sağlayan araçlardan Osmanlıda uygulanabilecek olanlarının tesbitini yapmaktı. Bu gezilerin sonucu ortaya çıkan, orduda düzenlemelerin yapılması ve matbaanın Osmanlı devletinde de kurulması idi.

Orduda önemli düzenlemeler sonraya bırakılırken, matbaa önemle ele alınmıştı. Matbaanın kurulmasında öncülük eden, Damat İbrahim Paşa tarafından Parise elçi olarak gönderilmiş olan Yirmisekiz Mehmet Saitin oğlu Sait Çelebi idi. Sait Çelebi, Pariste gördüğü matbaadan esinlenerek Osmanlı devletinde de açılması için, Sadrazamı ikna etti. Sait Çelebi, Şeyhülislamdan, sadece din konuları dışında Türkçe kitap basabileceklerine ilişkin alınan fetva ve padişahtan alınan özel bir fermanla sonradan bu işi önemle sürdürecek olan İbrahim Müteferrika ile birlikte 5 Temmuz 1727′de ilk Türk matbaasını kurdular. Bu matbaada, Vankulu adlı sözlük ile tarih, coğrafya ve dil konularında Türkçe kitaplar basıldı. Bunlar arasında, Fransızca Türk Grameri, Yirmisekiz Mehmet Çelebinin Paris Elçiliği sırasında kaleme aldığı Sefaretnamesi, İbrahim Müteferrikanın kaleme aldığı Tabiat Bilimi(Naturalizm) hakkında Usul-ül Hikem adlı kitap da vardı.

Aslında, Osmanlı Devletinde matbaa ilk kez, İspanyadan Osmanlı Devletine sığınan Yahudilerce 15.yüzyılda kurulmuştu. İstanbul başta olmak üzere, ülkenin çeşitli yerlerinde açılan matbaalarda Türkçe ve Arapça dışında diğer dillerde basım yapılabiliyordu. Yahudilerin dışında Ermeni ve Rum asıllı olan Osmanlılar da matbaa kurmuşlardı. Onlar bu matbaalarda, din kitabı dışında her türlü kitabı basabiliyorlardı.

Lale Devrinde gerçekleştirilen yenileşme hareketleri, devlete eski gücüne kazandıracak kadar etkili olamasa da, Avrupanın etkisi ve Avrupalıların Osmanlıdaki yenileşmelerdeki etkisini göstermesi açısından önemli örneklerdi. Bunlardan biri, Fransız Davidin (Osmanlı vatandaşı olunca Gerçek adını almış) 1720de itfaiye teşkilatını kurması idi. Bir diğer düzenleme, Gemicilik ve denizcilik teşkilatlarında yapılmıştı. Bu dönemde Avrupa ile başlıyan kültür etkileşiminin sonucu olarak mimaride ve mobilya tarzında özellikle Fransız etkisi olmuştu. Saray ve çevresinde düzenlemeler, Fransız tarzına göre yapılmıştı.

Lale Devrinde yapılan yenileşme hareketlerinde özellikle yabancı elçilerin desteği de rol oynamıştı. Avrupadan şairler, Flandrelı van Mour gibi ressamlar ve bilginler gelmişti. Avrupalı devletlerle elçilikleri vasıtasıyla, karşılıklı hediye alışverişi yapılmaya başlanmıştı. Avrupadan hediye olarak, çiçekler, çeşitli bitkiler, mobilyalar, vazolar gönderiliyordu. Ancak, bütün bu gelişmeler herşeyin yolunda gittiği anl gelmiyordu. Yenilikler, halk tarafından tasvip edilmiyor ve gelişen ekonomik ve sosyal sorunların sebebi olarak görülüyordu. Nitekim, 1730da İran ile başlayan savaş, Pasarofça antlaşmasından sonra başlayan uzun bir barış döneminin sona ermesine yol açtı. İran ile girişilen savaşta yenilgiye uğranılması, zevk ve safaya dalıp halkın sorunlarını unutmakla suçlanan Padişah III.Ahmete karşı İstanbulda, Patrona Halilin önderliğinde bir ayaklanmanın olmasına yol açtı. Padişah tahttan indirildi, Sadrazam Damat İbrahim Paşa ve diğer devlet adamları öldürüldü. Bu yenileşme çabalarında en temel yanlış, eski olan herşeyi muhafaza edip, yeni düzenlemelerin yapılmasıydı. Yenilik hareketleri toplum tabanına yayılmadan, yönetici kadro ve halk desteğinden yoksun olarak yapılmıştı. Eğitim, medreselerde yürütülüyordu. Medreseler, gelişmeyi teşvik eden eğitim tarzından uzaklaşmış, pozitif bilimlerin öğretildiği merkez olmaktan uzak, yenilik hareketlerine karşı çıkan taasubun merkezi haline gelmiş ve isyanlarda öncü olmuştu.

Lale Devrinin ardından yenileşme hareketleri, padişah I.Mahmut döneminde Matbaa Müdürü İbrahim Müteferrikanın yardımıyla sürdürüldü. Müteferrikanın padişaha sunduğu bir muhtırada, devletin eski gücüne kavuşmasının iyi bir yönetimle sağlanabileceği yer alıyordu. Muhtıraya göre, bu iyi yönetim de ancak, ülkenin kendisini ve komşularını iyi tanımasını sağlayacak, vilayet ve askerlik idaresinde düzenlemelere yardımcı olacak bilimsel coğrafya bilgisi ve Batıdaki teknik ve ona bağlı olarak askeri gelişmelerin ve tekniklerin örnek alınması ile mümkün olabilir ve Osmanlı devleti için yararlı olabilirdi. İbrahim Müteferrikanın muhtırası dikkate alınmış ve gerekli düzenlemeler yapılmıştı. Bu dönemde Batıda, askeri alanda elde edilen teknik gelişmelerin Osmanlı devletindeki uygulamaları, Osmanlı devleti hizmetine girmiş Fransız Comte de Bonneval ile sürdürüldü. Humbaracı Ahmet Paşa olarak da anılan De Bonneval, Osmanlı Ordusunda Humbaracı Ocağını Avrupadaki sisteme göre düzenledi.

Osmanlı Devletindeki yenilik arayışları, 1757′de tahta çıkan III. Mustafa tarafından da sürdürüldü.

Resim: III. Mustafa bir bayram alayından Topkapı Sarayına dönerken

III.Selimin babası olan III.Mustafa döneminde, daha önceki dönemlerde Avrupalı devletlerle başlatılan siyasi temaslar sürdürüldü. Orduda ıslahat hareketlerine girişildi. Bu konuda, Macar asıllı Baron de Tott yardımcı oldu. Baron de Tott, Topçu Ocağında Avrupa tarzında düzenlemer yaptı. Tophaneyi yeniden düzenletti ve denizcileri eğitmek üzere, padişahı ikna ederek 1773′de Mühendishane-i Bahri Hümayununu(Deniz Mühendislik Okulu) öğrenime açtırdı. Bununla da kalmayarak, 1773de Hendesehanenin açılmasını sağladı. Ancak, kendi işleri ellerinden alınacağı korkusuyla Yeniçeriler bütün yeniliklere karşı çıktılar ve bu okulu da kapattırdılar. Gerici güçlerin tüm çabasına karşın askerlik alanında eserler yazılmış ve batıda yayınlanan kitaplardan tercümeler yapılmıştı. Totttan başka, İngiliz Mustafa olarak adını değiştiren İskoçyalı Campbell de İstihkam ve Topçu kıtaalarının eğitiminde önemli görevler yaptı. 18.yüzyılda Osmanlı Devletinin hizmetine girmiş olan yabancıların Osmanlı Ordusunun modernleştirilmesinde büyük hizmetleri olmuştu. III.Mustafa döneminde, Tıp alanında Batıdaki eserlerden yararlanmak için kitaplar tercüme edildi. Astronomiye de ilgi gösteren III.Mustafa, Paris İlimler Akademisinden Lalende vasıtasıyla astronomi kitapları getirtmişti. Ancak, yenilikleri destekleyen padişah fallara ve büyülere inanmaktan da geri kalmadı. Örneğin, Prusya gibi küçük bir ülkenin, Avrupanın büyük devletler karşısında başarılı olmasını, Prusya Kralının falcılarının ona verdiği bilgilerle gerçekleştiğine inanıyordu. Bu inançla, krala Giritli Resmi Ahmet Efendiyi elçi olarak göndermiş ve ondan üç tane iyi falcı göndermesini istemişti.

Mustafa IIIün Yerköy Barış Görüşmelerine gelen Rus temsilcilerinin geçeceği yollara gömülmesini istediği büyüler hakkındaki emir

Prusya Kralı Fredrickde elçiye, iyi bir orduya sahip olmak, barış zamanında savaşa girebilecek bir şekilde orduyu talim ettirmek ve hazineyi dolu tutmak işte benim üç falcım bunlar demişti. Aslında III.Mustafanın sergilediği bu hareket, bazı Osmanlı padişahlarının ülkeyi nasıl yönettiğini, akılcı olmayan şeylerden umud beklediğini çok iyi gösteriyordu. Bu durum, Osmanlıların yenileşme hareketlerinde yaşadığı ikilemin de en iyi göstergesi idi. Avrupa, düşün alanındaki atılımlarından, teknik atılımlarına geçerken, Osmanlı padişahları öbür dünyadan umut bekliyordu. Kral Fredrickin bu öğütleri padişah üzerinde etkili olmuştu. III.Mustafa ile 18.yüzyılda sürdürülen ıslahat hareketleri, İstihkam Okulu ve Mühendishane-i Bahri Hümayun açılması, Avrupadan kara ve deniz kuvvetleri ile kalelerin ıslah edilmesi için uzmanlar getirtilmesi ve Hendesehanenin kurulması ile sınırlı kaldı. III.Mustafa, başlattığı yenileşme hareketlerinin devamı vasiyeti üzerine oğlu padişah III.Selim tarafından sağlanacaktı.

Osmanlı Devletinde 18.yüzyılda girişilen yenileşme hareketlerinde örnek olarak alınan, Rus Çarı Petro(Deli Petro)nun Rusyada gerçekleştirdiği yenileşme hareketleri idi. Ancak, Rusyada farklı olan şey, yenilikler dine uygun değildir bahanesiyle ayaklanarak bunları ortadan kaldıran gerici grupların olmaması idi. Çünkü, Hristiyan dinine mensup Rusyada yapılan yenilikler, yine hristiyan Avrupadan alındığı için tepki çekmiyordu. Oysa, Osmanlı devletinde durum farklı idi.

Osmanlı Devletinde Avrupadan esinlenilerek yapılan yenilikler, hep teknik alanda oldu. Avrupada, teknik gelişmeyi sağlayan; kültür, sanat, edebiyat ve düşün alanındaki yenilikleri dikkate almadılar. Çünkü, Osmanlılara göre bunlar, hristiyan dünyasının kafir fikirleri idi. 18.yüzyılın padişahları, Fatih Sultan Mehmetin Avrupadaki kültür, sanat ve bilim alanlarındaki yenilikleri örnek alarak, ünlü bilginlere fizik ve astronomi alanında çalışmalar yaptırması gayretindeki cesareti gösterememişlerdi. Ancak, şunu da belirtmek gerekir ki, bütün olumsuz tepkilere rağmen Osmanlı devletinde, 18.yüzyıla kadar Avrupadaki çalışmalardan esinlenerek, Tarih yazımı, harita yapımı konusunda çalışma yapmış Türk bilimadamları da vardı.

18.Yüzyıldaki yenileşme çabaları, imparatorluğun çöküşünü engelliyemedi. Özellikle 1768-1774 Rus Savaşından sonra yapılan 1774 Kaynarca Antlaşması ile ilk kez müslümanların yoğun bulunduğu Kırımın kaybedilmesi ve özerk olması, Rusyanın İstanbulda daimi bir elçilik açarak, diğer Avrupa devletlerinin elçileri ile aynı imtiyazlara sahip olmasının kabul edilmesi, Osmanlı Devletinin artık zayıfladığının göstergesi idi. Bu anlaşma gereği, Kırım müslümanlarının Osmanlı Halifesine bağlı kalacakları maddesi de büyük bir yarar sağlamamıştı. Böylece 18.yüzyıl, Osmanlı devletinde bir yandan yenileşme hareketlerine, öte yandan yenilgilerle çöküşüne sahne oldu.

18.Yüzyılın son döneminde tahta çıkan III.Selim Osmanlı İmparatorluğundaki yenileşme hareketlerini kararlı bir şekilde sürdürdü ve Nizam-ı Cedid olarak adlandırılan yeni bir yenileşme dönemini başlattı.

----------

